# Number of countries bombed: Bush x 2 ; Obama x 4. War monger?



## bucs90

Bush bombed Iraq and Afghanistan during his presidency.

Obama bombed Irag, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya during his so far, 4 years in.

Who is the true war monger?






PS: Here's a list of the nations Bill Clinton bombed:

Somalia (inherited from Papa Doc Bush)
Yugoslavia (inherited from Papa Doc Bush)
Bosnia 1993
Haiti 1994
Croatia 1995
Zaire 1996
Liberia 1997
Albania 1997
Sudan 1998
Afghanistan 1998
Iraq 1998
Yugoslavia 1999
Yemen 2000


Damn war mongering Democrats.


----------



## bucs90

And at least Bush had 1 (Afghanistan) that was directly linked to an attack on the United States.

I don't recall Pakistan or Libya attacking us or funding anyone that did. And Bill Clinton's list? WTF?


----------



## KissMy

Obomber also bombed Yemen. That makes it 5 countries he has attacked. He is also stirring the shit in 5 other countries.

- Obama Ordered escalated U.S. Military Strikes on Afghanistan.
- Obama Ordered continued U.S. Military Strikes on Iraq.
- Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Pakistan.
- Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Yemen.
- Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Libya.
- Obama backing "Day of Rage" in Egypt.
- Obama backing "Day of Rage" in Iran.
- Obama backing "Day of Rage" in Tunisia.
- Obama backing "Day of Rage" in Yemen.
- Obama backing "Day of Rage" in Bahrain.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

bucs90 said:


> Bush bombed Iraq and Afghanistan during his presidency.


Wrong.

The predator drone program in Pakistan was started under Bush. "Bush bombed Pakistan" is a true statement. It was ramped up under Obama following Bush's plans exactly. There's more of them now, because there are many more drones under a law Congress passed under Bush, to make and deploy more.

But you do have one point: It's clear that every President since Reagan has much more favored using our military might, than our economic might.


----------



## KissMy

Midnight Marauder said:


> It's clear that every President since Reagan has much more favored using our military might, than our economic might.



They know that our economic might is directly tied to our military might defending the petro-dollar.

I already have a thread going on the OP topic.

Obama: Only US President to Attack 5 Countries


----------



## The T

Midnight Marauder said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush bombed Iraq and Afghanistan during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> The predator drone program in Pakistan was started under Bush. "Bush bombed Pakistan" is a true statement. It was ramped up under Obama following Bush's plans exactly. There's more of them now, because there are many more drones under a law Congress passed under Bush, to make and deploy more.
> 
> But you do have one point: It's clear that every President since Reagan has much more favored using our military might, than our economic might.
Click to expand...

 
Obama: _I will Bomb Pakistan:_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLhWg-8bafM]YouTube - Obama= WAR in Pakistan[/ame]


----------



## rdean

three of those four were from Bush.

The fourth was to stop genocide.

Gawd you guys are dumb.


----------



## The T

rdean said:


> three of those four were from Bush.
> 
> The fourth was to stop genocide.
> 
> Gawd you guys are dumb.


 
Obama Is following BUSH's DOCTRINE...See GTMO and trying KSM as a terrorist from *GTMO via GTMO this past week...*



_Gee Yer dumb..._


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KissMy said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear that every President since Reagan has much more favored using our military might, than our economic might.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know that our economic might is directly tied to our military might defending the petro-dollar.
Click to expand...

Nonsense.

If we had leaders with some scroat, we would bankrupt all the sumbitches. We wouldn't need to do any military strikes.

1.) Tell OPEC to fuck off, we are putting "Country of Origin" labels on our gas pumps, like we have on food, and vastly increasing our domestic oil production. 600% or so like Brazil did. We are no longer importing any oil from countries we don't like.

2.) Tell China we are putting a 25% tariff on all goods manufactured in China. Until they stop playing their fucking games with their currency.

None of this would ever happen, because the sumbitches would be coming to us with their hats in their hands saying, "What do we need to do to fix this?" Because they know they are gnats, and if we get tired of them we can crush them economically.


----------



## Avorysuds

rdean said:


> three of those four were from Bush.
> 
> The fourth was to stop genocide.
> 
> Gawd you guys are dumb.



LOLZ...

Bush made Obama start a war and KEEP bombing Iraq/Afghanistan... I love it! 

Man, who knew Bush could lead this country near 3 years after being out of office Is there even a single repeal of Bushs policies that the Dems ran off of and Promised?


----------



## The T

Avorysuds said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> three of those four were from Bush.
> 
> The fourth was to stop genocide.
> 
> Gawd you guys are dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLZ...
> 
> Bush made Obama start a war and KEEP bombing Iraq/Afghanistan... I love it!
> 
> Man, who knew Bush could lead this country near 3 years after being out of office&#8230; Is there even a single repeal of Bush&#8217;s policies that the Dems ran off of and Promised?
Click to expand...

 
Yeah...#1 PRIORITY of OBAMA...Close GTMO...

*NOT*

Holder and Obama Capitulated...


----------



## KissMy

bucs90 said:


> Bush bombed Iraq and Afghanistan during his presidency.
> 
> Obama bombed Irag, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya during his so far, 4 years in.
> 
> Who is the true war monger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Here's a list of the nations Bill Clinton bombed:
> 
> Somalia (inherited from Papa Doc Bush)
> Yugoslavia (inherited from Papa Doc Bush)
> Bosnia 1993
> Haiti 1994
> Croatia 1995
> Zaire 1996
> Liberia 1997
> Albania 1997
> Sudan 1998
> Afghanistan 1998
> Iraq 1998
> Yugoslavia 1999
> Yemen 2000
> 
> 
> Damn war mongering Democrats.



*Clinton attacked Iraq 3 different times 1993, 1996 & 1998.

Bill Clinton attacked Iraq in 1993 to avenge Saddam's attempt kill G.H.W. Bush.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mpWa7wNr5M&feature=related"]Clinton Bombs Iraq 1993[/ame]

*Bill Clinton attacked Iraq again in 1996 and had to go way back to the Reagan administration to dredge up the time when Saddam attacked his own citizens to justify his 1996 Iraq attack.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBCclD33wQU&feature=related"]Clinton Bombs Iraq again 1996[/ame]

*Bill Clinton launch another attack on Iraq again in 1998 because of their failure to comply with a UN resolution or because Iraq might develop a bomb.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENAV_UoIfgc"]Clinton Bombs Iraq again 1998[/ame]


----------



## SgtMeowenstein

bucs90 said:


> Bush bombed Iraq and Afghanistan during his presidency.
> 
> Obama bombed Irag, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya during his so far, 4 years in.
> 
> Who is the true war monger?



I don't know. You tell me. Bush left two of them for Obama to clean up. Afghanistan, he neglected, letting Bin Laden escape; Iraq was based on shitty CIA intelligence - or rather the willful dismissal of evidence that contradicted Bush's excuse for invading Iraq. Plus, Pakistan was bombed during the Bush administration as well. I think this is one of those times when you should think before you post ideas that you and your buddy dreamed up at the bar. Maybe one less beer? Just a suggestion.


----------



## The T

SgtMeowenstein said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush bombed Iraq and Afghanistan during his presidency.
> 
> Obama bombed Irag, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya during his so far, 4 years in.
> 
> Who is the true war monger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. You tell me. Bush left two of them for Obama to clean up. One, Afghanistan, he neglected; and one, Iraq, was based on shitty CIA intelligence - or rather the willful dismissal of evidence that contradicted Bush's reasoning for invading Iraq.
Click to expand...

 

But OBAMA and HOLDER capitulated...and FOLLOW what they _demonized..._

_HOW does that work exactly?_


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Obviously. That's why i always say there isn't much difference between a Socialist/Progressive & Neocon. They both love getting us into stupid and costly Foreign Interventions. Maybe one day we'll get a real alternative to vote for. Right now we just don't.


----------



## Dr.Drock

Bush also bombed Syria in 2008, as well as Pakistan as the other poster said.

So both have warmongered in 4 countries, so both are equal warmongers in my mind.

LOL @ to stop genocide.


----------



## BlindBoo

bucs90 said:


> Who is the true war monger?




The United States of America!


----------



## bodecea

SgtMeowenstein said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush bombed Iraq and Afghanistan during his presidency.
> 
> Obama bombed Irag, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya during his so far, 4 years in.
> 
> Who is the true war monger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. You tell me. Bush left two of them for Obama to clean up. Afghanistan, he neglected, letting Bin Laden escape; Iraq was based on shitty CIA intelligence - or rather the willful dismissal of evidence that contradicted Bush's excuse for invading Iraq. Plus, Pakistan was bombed during the Bush administration as well. I think this is one of those times when you should think before you post ideas that you and your buddy dreamed up at the bar. Maybe one less beer? Just a suggestion.
Click to expand...


Basically, three are "Clean up on Aisle Three" left by Bush and the last was one of Obama's own doing....something he NEVER should have gotten involved in, IMO.


----------



## KissMy

Dr.Drock said:


> Bush also bombed Syria in 2008, as well as Pakistan as the other poster said.
> 
> So both have warmongered in 4 countries, so both are equal warmongers in my mind.
> 
> LOL @ to stop genocide.



*Wrong! Warmonger Obama has attacked 5 countries in 2 years.*

- Obama Ordered escalated U.S. Military Strikes on Afghanistan.
- Obama Ordered continued U.S. Military Strikes on Iraq.
- Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Pakistan.
- Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Yemen.
- Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Libya.


----------



## Dr.Drock

KissMy said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush also bombed Syria in 2008, as well as Pakistan as the other poster said.
> 
> So both have warmongered in 4 countries, so both are equal warmongers in my mind.
> 
> LOL @ to stop genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrong! Warmonger Obama has attacked 5 countries in 2 years.*
> 
> - Obama Ordered escalated U.S. Military Strikes on Afghanistan.
> - Obama Ordered continued U.S. Military Strikes on Iraq.
> - Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Pakistan.
> - Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Yemen.
> - Obama Ordered U.S. Military Strikes on Libya.
Click to expand...


Yemen was also bombed in 2002 upon further review, so both can put the Yemen notch in their belts.

Bush also attacked Somalia, so it's 6-5 Bush right now, but Obama will almost undoubtedly pass Bush by the time he leaves office.

So Obama will have attacked more countries, but likely won't have one on the scale of Iraq (although that's not impossible).  So my guess is it'll end up being pretty even.


----------



## old navy

I bet that Nobel selection committee feels dumb about now.


----------



## Sallow

bucs90 said:


> And at least Bush had 1 (Afghanistan) that was directly linked to an attack on the United States.
> 
> I don't recall Pakistan or Libya attacking us or funding anyone that did. And Bill Clinton's list? WTF?



The Pakistan Secret police was probably behind the attack on the Taj Mahal, and Qaddafi was most definitely behind the Lockerbie bombing.

You also left out that Bush ousted Aristide and tried doing the same with Chavez. I'll give you a pass on funding the PKK..because that's still a spook rumor.


----------

